# Family Favorites



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Fixed a couple of family favorites for dinner tonight.

*Garlic Herb Crusted Pork Loin
Fresh Green Beans with Onion and Bacon*

I started by dry brining the pork loin overnight with a generous application of Kosher salt.
The next day I minced 1/4C garlic, 4T worth each of rosemary, thyme and sage, then I cut five deep lengthwise cuts in the loin and filled them with the garlic/herbs, then trussed it well and finally coated it with more garlic/herbs.
Into a 275° smoker over cherry until the average IT was 140°.























































For the bacon I did two 1.5lb weaves and chopped them into nice chunks.
Sauteed 5 small sweet onions in a stick of butter till just starting to soften, then added two pounds of fresh green beans and 2T of chopped garlic.
As I sauteed the veggies I added salt in increments till I was satisfied, normally I would add crushed red pepper too but I was feeding the in-laws and they're soft mouthed.



















*The Finale*


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

uh-huh, uh-huh, uh-huh!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just gained some weight when I ate my puter!!! I hate you!!! hahaha Dang sporty!!!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I always jump to your posts when I see them in the Recipes forum.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Thats the way 


smooth move said:


> uh-huh, uh-huh, uh-huh!


i like it!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Chile. I've got one for you to make. That's all I got a picture and a few ingredients. Something I found. Maybe you can make it and tell us how to









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh my gosh!

I think I need a bib, cause I'm salivating hard.
It's on the short list now.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

ChileRelleno said:


> Oh my gosh!
> 
> I think I need a bib, cause I'm salivating hard.
> It's on the short list now.


I was going through Twitter and it popped up. I believe you can get it to look the same if not better 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

wow that thing looks amazing!!!!! Also want to see Chile show us how to make that


----------

